# I just purchased my first filly. What color is she?



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

This is Cupid when i first go her.








Here is another one.








This is her in early spring. She looks almost black?








Heres another one! 








Here she looks almost red...








And check out that tail!  any thoughts on what color she is? she also has a big spot on her belly that is a very light brown in color.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Base color is brown. 

What color were the sire and dam? That tail is making me think grey as well.


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

Her mom is dark black and her father is tabino. He is light brown with white spots.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say brown or dark bay. Definitely not black. The light color in her tail could be bleaching from the sun or probably a trait she inherited from her sire. Many tobianos have 2-toned manes & tails.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not dark bay. Brown for sure. The tell tale lightening of the muzzle is the major indicator.

Not grey is neither parent were/are grey


----------



## dakini (Jun 24, 2011)

My mare looked identical to that coloring when she was a yearling now she is 19yrs old and tail just has highlights.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Is she Arab or part Arab? Looking at that pic with her holding her tail so high she looks to be. Her tail colour could be something called a Gulastra plume which I've seen quite a bit on Arabs.


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm inclined to say she's a seal brown, she has the light colouring on the inside off her legs, her flanks, her muzzle and around her eye. The tail is getting me though. Could just be a random mutation, something curious though! .


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am inclined to go with a Gulastra Plume too. I don't know much about them but it looks about right, and is most commonly seen in Arabians.

Also have to agree with ND, brown not bay


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

She can only be black, bay, or chestnut according to Animal Genetics Inc. color calculator. 
Color Calculator

She looks to be almost a liver chestnut or smokey black, and the paint blood is causing the tail coloring.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brown and bay are both agouti genes. The color calculator does not take that into consideration. Brown is possible, and IMPO brown is what she is.


----------

